# 5 gallon CHI New setup



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup! I like the Finnex HOB. Any shot of the Endlers?


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'll try and get a shot, they're so active it's hard to get a picture.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's the best pic I could get (sorry about the water mark on the glass, this is my cat's favorite water bowl):


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice endlers there..!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks their beautiful!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like a great breeding place for some Endlers!


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

You're not kidding! I have about 20 two week old fry in there now..just waiting for them to grow up a bit before moving them.. also, two pregnant females in the breeder.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love how you set this up, the tank and refugium.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## hyunbaw (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice endlers! And cool refugium.


----------

